# Soybeans To Solar



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

Anyone have 40 acres of flat land in close proximity to a power substation......might be time to diversify...

Regards, Mike

http://www.agweb.com/article/soybeans-to-solar-boom-is-boon-for-minnesota-landowners-naa-associated-press/


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

It probably wouldn't be feasible without the tax incentives,I wonder how much they are?

Just like the windmills.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Xcel has spent a lot of money on airtime promoting this idea. Urban/suburban customer "saves" money on electric bill somehow. Guessing by investing in a "feel good" project like this. I have not looked that much into it.


----------



## deadmoose (Oct 30, 2011)

Here is more info. Not Xcel, but third party takes my tax dollars for this. 
http://www.startribune.com/solar-garden-options-rolling-out-for-xcel-energy-customers-in-minnesota/347919831/

No worries. We all know how subsidies work. They take your tax dollars too. All gore probably makes another million.

I wonder what the realistic carbon footprint of a place like this is. If one actually accounts for all manufacturing and shipping costs and impacts.


----------

